# Velo-Discount Grötzingen



## specialist (23. April 2005)

Werte Radsport Gemeinde,
öfters wird hier im Forum Kritik an dem ein oder anderen Radladen geübt. Wo kauf ich am besten, wo besser nicht, da ist die Beratung schlecht und dort wird mir was aufgeschwatzt. Es gibt viele Beispiele und auch ich wüsste sofort einen Laden in dem ich nie was kaufen würde, euch geht´s bestimmt auch so!?
Wenn ihr einen Moment Zeit habt, möchte ich euch erzählen was sich heute im Velo-Discount in Grötzingen zugetragen hat.
Eine Geschichte über einen völlig unbürokratischen Radumtausch:
Mein kleiner Bruder wollte sich ein Rad kaufen. Er hatte 500 Euro und mich nicht um Rat gefragt. Also ging er in o.g. Laden und wie auch immer es dazu kam, das konnte nicht geklärt werden, kam er mit einem Fully von Hawk wieder raus. das Rad stand wohl schon einige Jahre im Laden, war reduziert und kostete 499.- .
Das war vor einer Woche. Als ich heute zu meinem Bruder komme und das Rad sehe, höre was er dafür gezahlt hat ist mir die Kinnlade runter- Betrug! dachte ich als erstes. Das Rad- Baumarktqualität, über den Daumen geschätzt 150 Euro wert (alte RST Gabel+Dämpfer, Alvilo, Acera-STI...ganz schlecht halt), es gibt leider kein Foto, aber ihr könnt mir vertrauen.
Ich bin dann in den Laden und habe mich erkundigt über das Rad und wie das mit dem Verkauf gelaufen ist. Schnell war ich mit dem neuen Chef, Hr.Schulz, einig darüber das einiges falsch gelaufen ist. Mein Bruder wurde falsch beraten, hat gutgläubig wie er ist nichts gesagt, das Rad gefiel ihm auch...und so weiter und sofort.
Das faire Angebot des Chefs: Mein Bruder kann das Rad zurück bringen und sich ein anderes in der Preisklasse aussuchen. Mein Bruder hat sich ein Corratec  X-Vert Deore ausgesucht, auch 499.-, 2005er Modell, Preis/Leistung geht in Ordnung.
Da dies eine faire Aktion war, gibts von mir hier ein Sonderlob   für den Hr. Schulz und für den Bike-Discount.
Später im Gespräch sagte mir der Hr. Schulz, der auch erst ein paar Wochen dort tätig ist, dass der Bike-D. seine Palette fast komplett umstellen möchte. Keine Mogelpackungen mehr, neue Marken (Michelin, Corratec, etc.), geschulteres Personal.
Hoffen wir, dass das neue Konzept greift und wir weiter positive Dinge hören.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Erfahrungen mit dem Grötziger Velo-Discount gemacht, dann bitte ich diese doch hier in diesem Fred nieder zu schreiben.
Möglicherweise ist ja auch ein Mitarbeiter oder der Chef selber unter den heimlich mitlesenden  , so sollen sie auch hier ihre Meinug oder Gegendarstellungen kundtun.

Schönes Wochenende
Euer specialist


----------



## eL (23. April 2005)

Tach auch
Also kotzingen ist doch das kaff welches seine durchreisenden gäste geschickt an der heimischen marktwirtschaft unten durch leitet. 
Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen auf dem weg zur kritischengröße dort nochmal station zu machen um mir ne frische annanas vom wegesrand zu pflücken. aber leider scheint in diesem tunnel nie die sonne rein ... weswegen die ganzen annafeucht stauden eingegangen sind   

schön tach noch

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (23. April 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> Also kotzingen ist doch das kaff welches seine durchreisenden gäste geschickt an der heimischen marktwirtschaft unten durch leitet.
> Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen auf dem weg zur kritischengröße dort nochmal station zu machen um mir ne frische annanas vom wegesrand zu pflücken. aber leider scheint in diesem tunnel nie die sonne rein ... weswegen die ganzen annafeucht stauden eingegangen sind
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, eL, für die Teilnahme an diesem Fred. Leider Thema verfehlt!
Setzen-6


----------



## eL (23. April 2005)

zu friedenszeiten gingen die benotungen nur bis 5


----------



## Cook (23. April 2005)

Hallo Spezi!
Grötzingen oh Heimat du...
Hab letzes Jahr einen Spitzen-Einkauf im Velo-Discount getätigt. Beratung brauchte ich keine, das hab ich der Tussi signalisiert (höchstens Schrittlänge prüfen höhöhösparwitzhöhöhö). Aber Beratung wäre bei diesen beiden Angestellten eh für die Katz gewesen. Aber: grosse Auswahl an Kleidung zu klasse Preisen. Hab 2 Noname-Bikehosen für je 5,- und eine Löffler Trägerbikehose für 10,- sowie div. Kleinkram mitgenommen. War fast im Kaufrausch.
Fazit: Kompetenz darf man keine erwarten, ansonsten für den Spontan-Kauf o.k.


----------



## Froschel (25. April 2005)

so viel ich weiß gibt es ja sowieso ein Rückgaberecht bis 2 Wochen, also musste Velo-disc das Rad zurücknehmen. 
Wenn ein Rad nach einer Woche umgetauscht werden soll, und natürlich ohne Abnutzungserscheinungen ist, muß jeder Händler das Rad zurücknehmen, denke das ist keine Besondere Kulanz von Velo-disc.



-_-


----------



## knoflok (25. April 2005)

@froschel: 

zielst du auf das so genannte Fernabsatzgesetz? Das besagt, das bei einkäufen via Internet (und Telefon) der Anbieter verpflichtet ist, das Gekaufte innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückzunehmen; 
Allerdings eben *Fern*absatzgesetz;
also der Einzelhandel ist dazu nicht verpflichtet.

Gruß
m


----------



## fez (25. April 2005)

ja, das stimmt - es sei denn es liegt ein Mangel vor, was ja nicht der Fall war. 

Allerdings ist jeder Einzelhändler gut beraten hier sich kulant zu zeigen - denn unzufriedene Käufer geben ihre negativen Erfahrungen gerne weiter - was garnicht gut fürs Geschäft ist...


----------



## specialist (25. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das stimmt - es sei denn es liegt ein Mangel vor, was ja nicht der Fall war.


Da muss ich fez zustimmen. Mein Bruder ist ja auch schon mit dem Rad eine Woche gefahren. Das war unproblematisch kulantes Verhalten. Ich denk´auch, wenn die ihren Laden verbessern wollen sind sie so besser beraten.

speci


----------

